# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Juniperus phoenicea, sabina.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buena, siguiendo con las fotos que realice en el Paraje Natural Enebrales de Punta Umbría subo unas de Sabina marítima, esta planta puede alcanzar los 6 m de altura aunque de porte generalmente arbustivo de unos 3 m.
Esta especie cuyas raíces están bien adaptadas a suelos inestables, contribuyen junto con el enebro, a la fijación de dunas costeras.












La mayoría de nuestros sabinares litorales han desaparecido, víctimas del desarrollo  turístico.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

